# Pumpensumpf im Teich?



## DerJens (26. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier. Daher mal ein bisschen Hintergrundinfo:
Ich habe das, was die Teichliebhaber sicher nicht als Teich bezeichnen, sondern als "Wasserbecken". 
Wir haben 4 Indische Laufenten, die natürlich gern schwimmen. Im Moment haben wir eine Kunstoffteichwanne mit 350 Litern, glaub ich.
Das ist natürlich sehr klein und da können max. 3 __ Enten gleichzeitig drauf dümpeln. Von "schwimmen" ist dabei nicht zu reden. Es soll also ein größerer Teich entstehen. Es soll ein Folienteich werden. 

Dabei stellt sich folgende Problematik. Die Enten tragen Unmengen von Schlamm in den Teich. Außerdem verrichten sie ihr Geschäft gern schwimmenderweise. Das heißt, ich muss ca. 6x im Jahr den Teich komplett leer pumpen, reinigen, neu befüllen. Dafür hab ich eine Schmutzwasserpumpe. Ist auch kein Problem. Allerdings bleibt dabei immer am Boden des Teichs ca. 3-4 cm Schlamm stehen - und das ist das Problem. Das zieht die Pumpe nicht mit weg, weil die Schmutzwasserpumpe praktisch "Füße" hat, und so das Zeug nicht ansaugen kann. Ich muss den Schlamm also ausschaufeln - war wahrlich keine schöne Aufgabe ist.

Nun hab ich mir überlegt, der neue Teich soll einen Pumpensumpf bekommen, damit ich nicht so viel zu schaufeln habe. Dann könnte ich den Schlamm in den Sumpf spülen, das Wasser soweit wie möglich abpumpen und noch den Sumpf leer schaufeln. Das wäre schon eine große Arbeitserleichterung.

Meine Frage: wie macht man so einen Sumpf? Ich würde ihn ja gern stabil haben, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen, ihn mit der Schaufel zu beschädigen (undicht...). Gießen aus Beton wäre meiner Meinung nach denkbar. Oder man verwendet einen großen Kunsstoffeimer. 
Nur, wie würde man dann den Anschluss an die Folie realiesieren? Das muss ja Wasserdicht sein. Gibt es da Flanschsysteme, um das Wasserdicht verbinden zu können? 

Bepflanzung, Fische, etc. wird es übrigens nicht geben - würde eh nicht lange überleben. 

Vielen Dank für Hinweise!
Jens


----------



## LotP (26. März 2012)

*AW: Pumpensumpf im Teich?*

Hi Jens,
Meine Annahme ist, dass dir (in den folgenden Posts) vorgeschlagen wird einen Bodenablauf zu machen und dann immer vom Bodengrund ab in den Teich zu pumpen. Denke dies wäre die einfachste (zwecks Bedienung) und dauerhafteste Lösung.
Selbst habe ich noch keinen gebaut, jedoch gibt's zu dem Thema Bodenablauf reihenweise gute Threads hier. Schau die mal durch und +berleg dir ob dass vllt. etwas für deinen Teich ist.


----------



## muschtang (26. März 2012)

*AW: Pumpensumpf im Teich?*

Ich glaube, ein Betonteich wäre die bessere und haltbarere Methode für ein Entenbassin.

Weil bei 6maliger Teichreinigung im Jahr ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis zum ersten Loch :/


----------



## katja (26. März 2012)

*AW: Pumpensumpf im Teich?*

oder so ein fertiges, großes poolbecken? die gibts auch mit bodenablauf.
wobei betonieren wahrscheinlich günstiger käme...


----------



## Joerg (26. März 2012)

*AW: Pumpensumpf im Teich?*

Hi Jens,
ich denke ein Schlammsauger könnte eine gute Lösung sein.
Ein Folienflansch an der tiefsten Stelle anzubringen und dann ein Rohr unter dem Teich in ein Absetzbecken könnte auch gehen. Von dort aus kannst du dann gut absaugen, der Schlamm rutscht dann nach.


----------



## Moonlight (26. März 2012)

*AW: Pumpensumpf im Teich?*

Hallo,

also ich würde ein Betonbecken bauen mit einem konischen Boden, der in einem Bodenablauf endet. Ich glaube Du brauchst dafür nicht mal einen "Bodenablauf" wie die Fischteichbesitzer, sondern einfach nur ein Rohr in einem Loch. Am anderen Ende einen Zugschieber und wenn reinigen angesagt ist, dann den Zugschieber öffnen und der Dreck wird durch den Sog automatisch abtransportiert. Sollte es mehr Dreck sein, dann einfach mit dem Schlauch weg spülen. Zugschieber zu und Bassain auffüllen.

Wie tief willst Du das Becken überhaupt machen? Nur zum Schwimmen (ca. 40cm) oder auch zum Tauchen (ca. 1m) ... tauchen Laufenten überhaupt?

Zeig mal paar Bildchen, ich wollte mir auch mal 1 Paar zulegen als die Nachtschnecken alles gefressen hatten was nicht niet- und nagelfest war ... aber ich hab schon seit Jahren keine __ Nacktschnecken mehr ... auch ohne indische Laufenten 


Mandy


----------



## DerJens (27. März 2012)

*AW: Pumpensumpf im Teich?*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die freundlichen Antworten.

Da sind schon ein paar Fachbegriffe dabei, die mich weiterbringen (Folienflansch, Bodenablauf). Als Laie fehlen einem einfach die passenden Begriffe, um die Suchmaschine zu füttern. 

Ein Bodenablauf ist natürlich eine gute Idee. Der müsste relativ dick sein. Unter DN40 wird nichts gehen, da in den Teich natürlich auch Blätter fallen und Federn sind besonders zur Mauser auch drin.
Man könnte alles in einen extra Schacht neben dem Teich (gemauert oder betoniert) laufen lassen und von dort ganz normal abpumpen. Und dann den Schlamm ausschaufeln. So bestünde auch keine Gefahr für die Folie, weil man ja nur Schacht rumwerkelt....

Nach einem Schlammsauger hab ich mich gestern schon erkundigt. Eigentlich war meine Idee ein Nass/Trockensauger - davon wurde mir aber im Laden abgeraten. Der Verkäufer meinte, das Gerät wäre nach einem Jahr verreckt. Dann hat er noch für mich echte Schlammsauger aus dem Katalog rausgesucht. Die Dinger fangen bei 100 EUR an. Das sind dann die billigen Modelle. Und ob man damit auf Dauer glücklich ist?? 
Und da der Teich eh vergrößert werden soll hab ich mir gedacht, bau ich ihn halt so, dass ich ihn besser reinigen kann.

Das Becken wird wohl so 50 cm tief werden. Die __ Enten tauchen nicht richtig. Immer nur so tief, dass das Schwänzchen noch rausschaut. Da reichen 50 cm aus.

@Moonlight: Wenn Du Dir Enten zulegen willst, dann besser 2 Enten und einen Erpel, damit sich die Potenz des Erpels im Frühjahr ein bisschen verteilt... 
Aber wer Wert auf einen gepflegten Garten legt, sollte sich sowieso keine Enten zulegen. Die grubbern alles um, wo mal ein bisschen Wasser stehen bleibt.
Muss man sich also gut überlegen, ob man das wirklich will. Je größer der Garten, desto weniger fallen die Schäden auf, die die Enten anrichten.

Ein paar Bilder von unserer Truppe hab ich angehängt.

Jens


----------



## Nori (27. März 2012)

*AW: Pumpensumpf im Teich?*

Hallo Jens,
die übliche Größe für einen Bodenablauf ist DN 100 - bei so starker Schlammentwicklung solltest du dir mal den Schlammsauger (Venturi-Sauger) anschauen, der mit einem Hochdruckreiniger betrieben wird - das Teil hat genug Power und kostet keine 100,- €  (allerdings brauchst du nen Hochdruckreiniger - muss kein Kärcher sein, gibts für alle gängigen Hersteller)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pumpensumpf im Teich?*

Hallo Jens.

Was macht das Projekt und die __ Enten?

Als ich noch Azubi war, hatten wir dort ebenfalls ein paar Enten- und Gänseteiche. Die zu reinigen war jedes Mal ein "Genuss". 
Ich hoffe für Dich, dass das mit dem Schlammabtransport in den Schacht so funktioniert, wie Du es Dir wünschst.


----------



## DerJens (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pumpensumpf im Teich?*

Hallo und vielen Dank der Nachfrage. Das Projekt befindet sich noch in der Planungsphase. Ich hab es aber im Kopf alles schon fertig. 
Es stehen halt noch ein paar mehr Projekte auf dem Zettel....


----------



## Moonlight (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pumpensumpf im Teich?*

Dann laß uns doch an Deinen Gedanken teilhaben 

Mandy


----------

